# DM: Is an obsession with natual birth putting mothers and babies in danger?



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not pregnant yet but I found this article quite interesting on what to be prepared for, battle with some midwiies apparently...
In the Daily Mail, the link is: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2044875/Is-obsession-natural-birth-putting-mothers-babies-danger.html

/links


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting.  There are many fabulous midwives around, but like any profession, the service you get, the skills and expertise they have, can differ widely.  The battle I've come across is in trying to find midwives who are happy to support a home birth, if that's what a woman wishes to try and her pregnancy has been straightforward.  Many midwives seem only too willing for their clients to lay on their backs in a bed in hospital and be attached to a monitor for the duration of their labours.  It is, afterall, much easier (physically) for the midwife if this is the case.  I suspect  that most women who wish to have a medicalised approach to labour and birth (with the exception of elective c-sections - which take some hard negotiating from the pregnant woman to bring about) are likely to get their wish.  I wish more pregnant women realised that if they are not happy with the midwife assigned to them, that they are fully within their rights to ask to be re-assigned to someone else - and that is as much in the months leading up to birth as at at the time of labour and birth.

A-Mx


----------

